# Paph helenae 'Laci's Birthday' AM/AOS



## SlipperKing (Nov 16, 2014)

With no new flowers to post, I do have this update. Previously posted as the clone "Lemon Drop' I changed it yesterday when it was awarded an AM on Laci's birthday.

In door shots..not my best.






Backlite.





Flash


----------



## fibre (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats Rick!


----------



## John M (Nov 16, 2014)

Super nice! Congratulations to you.....and Laci!

What's coming along in the seed capsule?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 16, 2014)

A big congrats to you.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 16, 2014)

Good job. I think I need to move to Texas in order to become a better grower.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 16, 2014)

Beautiful, Rick. Congrats!


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2014)

So cool:clap:

The dorsal is so flat and round:wink:


----------



## eaborne (Nov 16, 2014)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Justin (Nov 16, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2014)

very nice


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2014)

Congratulations on the award. That bloom looks like it's made of all the
colors of honey and very sweet.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 17, 2014)

John M said:


> Super nice! Congratulations to you.....and Laci!
> 
> What's coming along in the seed capsule?



John,
That's a F2 cross between Rick( Tenn.) Lockwood's helenae and mine from 12 mos ago. I plan on cutting this week and sending it off.

Rick, Surely we'll get plants from this cross don't you think?
P.S. the green stuff growing behind the plant is a fern, just in case someone was wondering.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 17, 2014)

Apparently, there are 6 helenaes awarded starting (If I remember) in 07, all smaller then this one. All had uniquely different shapes and colors. The judges where struggling with the "teddy bear hug" petals until they looked into all the award PICs to see it was a normal presentation. Interestingly enough, none of the award descriptions talked about presentation to any extent. The judges made sure this time all aspects were included in their description.


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations on a high award and a very charming flower! Do let us know when/if you have flasks to sell from the mating! I would be interested for sure.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2014)

How did I miss this thread?! What a beautiful little flower, Rick! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 17, 2014)

congratulations. A lovely flower.


----------



## Stone (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow!!! I missed this too. Superb!


----------



## John M (Nov 17, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> John,
> That's a F2 cross between Rick( Tenn.) Lockwood's helenae and mine from 12 mos ago. I plan on cutting this week and sending it off.
> 
> Rick, Surely we'll get plants from this cross don't you think?
> P.S. the green stuff growing behind the plant is a fern, just in case someone was wondering.



Thanks Rick. Yay! More helenaes!

There is No excuse these days for an AOS judge to not know that "teddy bear hug" petals are to be expected with helenae. So glad that they at least did their research and got themselves educated! But, how have they not noticed this already?


----------



## labskaus (Nov 18, 2014)

Beautiful flower, Rick, and this award is well deserved!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2014)

John M said:


> Thanks Rick. Yay! More helenaes!
> 
> There is No excuse these days for an AOS judge to not know that "teddy bear hug" petals are to be expected with helenae. So glad that they at least did their research and got themselves educated! But, how have they not noticed this already?



Not to make excuses for the judges but with only 7 awards in 7 years my group doesn't see helenae often. Of the 15 +/- judges in the HJC only a half of dozen attend the HOS meetings on a regular bases, which would see my plant or Jay's when we bring them in. Of course they judge local shows with in TX and LA but I don't think there are very many people blooming helenae in my area and hit a show at the right time either. 
The last fact with the HJC, there is simple no Slipper Nuts in the bunch! There is only three members of the HOS that have large collections of slippers and none of us are judges.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 18, 2014)

That sure is pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 18, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Not to make excuses for the judges but with only 7 awards in 7 years my group doesn't see helenae often. Of the 15 +/- judges in the HJC only a half of dozen attend the HOS meetings on a regular bases, which would see my plant or Jay's when we bring them in. Of course they judge local shows with in TX and LA but I don't think there are very many people blooming helenae in my area and hit a show at the right time either.
> The last fact with the HJC, there is simple no Slipper Nuts in the bunch! There is only three members of the HOS that have large collections of slippers and none of us are judges.



Are folks in TX/LA also big vanda nuts (like FL)?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are folks in TX/LA also big vanda nuts (like FL)?



Some, more then slippers but the majority are Cat, phal and Bublos fans.


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2014)

Congratulations Rick. That is one of the best helenae clones I have seen. Absolutely divine. It fully deserves the AM award.


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 27, 2014)

An all round bloom! Well balanced, great dorsal form and good petal presentation. Deserves an AM without any doubt!

By the way, could you show me some examples of the "mark sheet" that AOS is being used? I would like to see what criterion would be used to judge the plant and their rating ratios.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2014)

Isn't that info on the AOS website, Judging guide?


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 28, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Isn't that info on the AOS website, Judging guide?



Thanks for your advice, I have found it already.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 28, 2014)

Congratulations! That is so lovely!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 30, 2014)

Bravo Rick!!!! Jean


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats!! Lovely flower, you deserve it.


----------

